# Signing Soon!!



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Just waiting to receive the paperwork and sign. My family and I went ahead and got a 08 21RS from The Great Outdoors in NY. They have to get it from the factory, so I'm hoping it will be ready before the snow falls. We decided to drive out and pick it up instead of paying for them to deliver. Very excited. My wife is already buying dishes. Well I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We bought ours at The Great Outdoors in Fulton NY in May. James


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. You should really enjoy it. Good luck with the snow issues. That's a problem I don't have to worry about much.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I know you will enjoy your new Outback as well as this group at Outbackers.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats ! Keep us posted.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

kev said:


> Just waiting to receive the paperwork and sign. My family and I went ahead and got a 08 21RS from The Great Outdoors in NY. They have to get it from the factory, so I'm hoping it will be ready before the snow falls. We decided to drive out and pick it up instead of paying for them to deliver. Very excited. My wife is already buying dishes. Well I'll post pics when I get it.


kev- Great news. Welcome to the Outback family and Outbackers.com


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## deworden (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations!
We just picked up our new 2007 23rs from The Great Outdoors 2 weeks ago.








The sad part is that we won't be able to go camping until next spring.
The snow has already been falling in our neck of the woods!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

cwjet,

Welcome to the forum, Congratulations on your new OB.

Where you from?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy that new 21rs!


----------



## deworden (Nov 5, 2007)

Lady Di

We are located in central NY, about 50 miles from The Great Outdoors in Fulton.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We are only 15 miles from The Great Outdoors in Fulton. We live outside of Central Square and work in Syracuse. James


----------



## deworden (Nov 5, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> We are only 15 miles from The Great Outdoors in Fulton. We live outside of Central Square and work in Syracuse. James


How do you like your Outback? So far we just love ours, can't wait to take it out for the first time!
What are your favorite camp grounds in our area?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We like to go to Southwick shores State Park and Selkerk shores State Park on lake Ontario. Both are close to home. James


----------

